# Some Astro pics I liked



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Astro is a beautiful dog! I am so glad you found each other


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Astro and Zsa Zsa are both great-looking dogs (and it looks like they are having great fun)!! Thanks for sharing, Ozkar.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

They are so cute together.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I reckon I am the lucky one to have found Astro. I reckon I get more out of the relationship than he does mostly  He is growing up fast, but has really become very in tune with me. His table manners are still a work in progress and with Zsa Zsa as the lead trouble maker, still can't be trusted inside the house by themselves. But, when you adopt a 12 month old GSP who came from a basically wild background, it's always going to take some time for those habits to be eliminated completely. We will keep working towards it. 

I had Ozkar from a pup and he can be left inside without fear of anything being touched and I am eager to get to that point with Astro and Zsa Zsa. I like to be able to leave them with access to the house when I am away. Good security too as Astro has a nice deep booming bark which makes people think he's as big as a horse. 

Astro is also becoming the one I think will be the best hunter. He is super laid back and allows me to guide him to where I want him and then waits till I release him before flushing. He can sense which direction I want him to go in by reading my body and hand movements. All this is just his natural instinct as I am ignorant to appropriate methods of training a hunting dog. Being a pacifist sort of makes it difficult to kill something just for sport. I know Zsa Zsa and Astro would probably love it, but I'm not so keen. so I allow them to chase but never to catch the ducks which are on the lake at the moment. 

Astro is also the best player of hide and seek in the house. He runs rings around Ozkar and Zsa Zsa in the find it games. He nails almost everyone well before the others even get close. He reads me and listens to my voice. I tell him yes or no, depending on if he is in hte right direction or not and he almost zeros in on the hidden toy. Literally going from one side of the room to the other while I give a yes or a no and he rapidly nails a B line to the hidden toy. He really amazes me with his intelligence. Being a laid back dog, he is slow thinking enough to pick up the signals, whereas, Zsa Zsa's little brain is flat out and she goes too fast, gets confused and gives up. Astro just gets it. 

I think I will jump onto RBD's blog and do some hunting research. Even If I don't hunt, some hunting training games might be just what little Astro could benefit from. 

I've got a few more pics I've taken, I'll give them a sort and resize and post them up. There are a few of all three of them together, which is when I think I smile the most.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally got them to sit still long enough for the digital camera lens to snap it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful dogs 

The V. In the foreground beside your GSP, from this angle looks like our 9 month old Sam.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> Beautiful dogs
> 
> The V. In the foreground beside your GSP, from this angle looks like our 9 month old Sam.


Thanks Datacan  I certainly think they are  That's Ozkar who's first birthday was yesterday the 25th, or today for you I suppose  He got spoilt of course and as luck would have it, it was my turn for custody, so I got to have it all to myself which was pretty cool. I miss my big boy. If he looks like your Sam, then Sam may have some strong Hungarian lines yeah? Ozkar's lineage is from a hungarian dog imported to Australia. Actually, Ozkar and Astro my other V in the background (8 months and already bigger than Ozkar) have the same great grandparents, so are related a long way back. But Astro throws back more to the Australian lineage than the Hungarian one. Ozkar has a more squared off face. Astro's face is finer. Ozkar is rugged and manly, Astro is a pretty


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the family portrait... Gorgeous!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Ozkar ;D

Indeed, Sam's bloodline is Hungarian. His mother's line was impoted in 1986 to Canada, while the father is a recent immigrant  
I was not aware there were other bloodlines until I stumbled across this forum.
Dogs....what would life be like without them?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ohh...and for any of you really far north Americans... (The Canadians will cook me for this...  ) Astro also has some Canadian blood lines in him.


----------

